# Dog policy for Dubai Marina



## iheartjax (Jul 16, 2011)

I have seen a few posts about dogs being prohibited from walking around Dubai Marina but I was just checking to see if anyone knew for sure if there were restrictions/rules regarding walking a dog around the marina. Or where I might find any information pertaining to the issue. Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry, marina, not jbr.  - Edited. 

People walk them around the marina but keep in mind that muslims do not like dogs and they are harem.


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

No problem at all in the marina. We have a small dog and even the muslims like him. In jbr I know they are not allowed, we haven't been there with our dog so can't comment on that area.


----------

